# Immune Mediated Polyarticular Arthritis



## tiki and stormy (Aug 18, 2012)

My 11 yo Vizsla who the vets think is “otherwise” healthy has a severe case of acute onset non-erosive IMPA that has not responded to high dose prednisone or doxycycline.

Unless there is another potential treatment (biologicals or targeted therapies as used in humans for inflammatory arthritis) we will have to say good bye to him as we cannot continue to let him suffer with joint pain in all four limbs. He has some good days and some bad days but the bad days are getting harder for him.

Does anyone have any experience with treating IMPA with anything after antibiotics and prednisone have not worked? The prednisone has helped but not enough to be a long term solution

thank you,

Howard


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only had a limited amount of experience with IMPA. Shine's was secondary, and triggered by Bartonella. She spent 6 weeks on doxycycline, and Baytril. She was also on 2 oral pain meds, after she was able to come off the IV pain medication.
I don't think most people understand, just how painful IMPA is for them. 
Have you considered one of the veterinary colleges. It's who we had to turn to for treatment.


----------



## tiki and stormy (Aug 18, 2012)

That is helpful information though we are in Seattle and the closest vet school is in eastern Washington.

Howard


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish I could be of more help.
The only other Vizsla I know of with IMPA, was on steroids for 6 months. 
She was very young when diagnose, and has been pain free for years.
I don't know how long it took for her to become pain free, but I can ask.


----------



## tiki and stormy (Aug 18, 2012)

Tiki, “Tiki Star”, Tiki “Fighting Irish”

Born March 17, 2009 – Died April 18, 2020

A Life Well-Lived​
Tiki arrived at his forever home after a long journey from Mallorytown, Ontario, on his brother Josh’s 9th birthday, May 15, 2009. He passed away after a brief illness that he fought to the very end. Best frenemy of his younger sister Stormy, protector of his home and family, particularly of his mother Kari and his siblings Josh, Jake, Matthew, and even Stormy. Always suspicious of men walking alone in the woods. Only fearful of smoke detector chirps or alarms, and the voice of Alexa, any of which would lead to a shaking need for a hug. Stalker of squirrels, swallows, moths and dragonflies.

Knew the meaning of the word kiss without ever being taught. Pampered from puppyhood when he trained us to smooth out the creases and folds in any blanket before he would lay down on it. Sweet with children. Always, always eager to please and to sit in your lap. Keen recognizer of neighborhood delivery trucks and the possibility of treats from the drivers. Loved hikes with Kari, Lisa, Stormy and Rex, sometimes including the kids, Mike and Howard. Loved vacationing at the Happy Hound Hotel. Canine best friends were Rex, Sirius, Shecky, Yogi, Mimi, and Kiss, and of course little sister Stormy. Tiki was friend to no cat. Was madly in love with his dog walker Corree. Too many other human best friends to list.

Never met a scrap of paper, especially rolls of toilet paper or a book, hardcover preferred, that didn’t make a tasty treat. Lover of chicken and any kind of pie. Always eager for belly and muzzle rubs. Greeter of everyone, bearing gifts of shoes, socks and towels. Follower of his dad Howard around the home from morning to bedtime when they would often lay in repose together on a couch. In his dad’s dreams Tiki would tell him that he loved him. An expert negotiator always willing to trade our belongings, held firmly in mouth, for a high value treat. The offspring of Canadian vizslas named Rowdy Star and Ellie Mae. Grandson of New Man, whose breeder referred to as the love of her life - like grandfather, like grandson. To the very end, hiding socks in the crevices of the couch and yak cheese under imaginary dirt in the corner of the room. Most of all, a beautiful soul filled with love, playfulness and joy and we will forever miss him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your family's loss. Tiki sounds like he was a wonderful, and much loved companion.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The words always seem inadequate, but so sorry for your loss, Howard.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Beautiful description of Tiki, sounds like he had a wonderful life and i am sure he will tell about it to all of his new friends. For you and your family i can only wish lots of strength to cope with a loss all of us are dreading.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Beautiful homage to your beloved companion Tiki and his life well-lived. Very sorry for your loss.🌷🌼🐕💐


----------

